# Nautilus Live



## JHL (Nov 17, 2009)

In case anyone has any interest in Gulf of Mexico wrecks and/or natural bottom pretty cool link to check out live video feed and cool photo gallery's. 

http://www.nautiluslive.org

I only started to follow to hopefully see some good pics of U-166. I know it's not local but hope you enjoy.


----------



## doggfish (Oct 30, 2009)

JHL said:


> In case anyone has any interest in Gulf of Mexico wrecks and/or natural bottom pretty cool link to check out live video feed and cool photo gallery's.
> 
> http://www.nautiluslive.org
> 
> I only started to follow to hopefully see some good pics of U-166. I know it's not local but hope you enjoy.


thanx for such a cool link...cant believe the quality and speed of the streaming vid. hell I even got to chat with Robert Ballard himself..how cool is that?
thanx again

doggfish

your best friend you have never met:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

I'll have to check it out tomorrow there is no one on now

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Forum Runner


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Very good reading


----------

